# SUICIDLE FEELING/ THOUGHTS DP



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

DOES DP DR MAKES YOU FEEL SO UNREAL THAT YOU HAVE FEELING LIKE YOU CAN CUT YOUR SELF OR TOP YOUR SELF? I MEAN THROW YOUR SELF ON A RAIL WAY LINE AS IT MAKES YOU FEEL IRRATIONAL?
LET ME TELL YOU THIS, I FEEL SO UNREAL, UNREALITY THAT I FEEL I MADE OF RUBBER? IE I DONT FEEL A FUNCTIONAL HUMAN, I ALMOST FEEL LIKE I AM ON SOME SORT OF DRUG THAT MAKES ME THINK I AM SUPERMAN BUT IN A BAD WAY, LIKE I FEEL LIKE YOU COULD SHOOT ME AND I WOUL NOT FEEL A THING.
BUT I GET URGES TO SELF INFLICT OR EVEN DO SOMETHING VERY IRRATIONAL TO MYSELF, ITS ALMOST LIKE I AM NOT THINKING LIKE HUMAN SHOULD BE THINKING? IE A NORMAL HEALTHY FUNCTIONAL PERSON KNOWS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN HOT AND COLD, WELL I FEEL LIKE I DO (BUT ) I (DONT) IF THAT MAKES ANY SENSE, ITS ALMOST LIKE I HAVE FORGET THE UNDERSTANDING OF RIGHT AND WRONG IN MY HEAD, IE I AM VERY EDGY? I DONT KNOW WHAT THIS IS? I GET THESE ALOT. AND THEY WAY I DEAL WITH THEM IS IGNORE THEM, BUT SOMETIMES I FEEL SO BLINDED BY THESE DODGY THOUGHTS I FEEL AS THOUGH I WILL GO THORUGH WITH THEM AS I NOT THINKING LIKE A NORMAL FUCNTIONAL HUMAN BEING, AS IF I AM BLINDED BY CARE, AND AS IF I HAVE NOREGARD FOR MY SELF.

I AM SO SCARED WITH THIS, I MEAN PEOPLE FEELING LIKE FORIGN AS THOUGH I AM ON ANOTHER PLANT OR FORIGN TO MYSELF IS ONE THING, BUT WHEN I FEEL THESE, DISTURBED FEELING IS ANOTHER. THE FACT THAT I AM NOT CORRECT THINKING, I E KNOWING RIGHT FROM WRONG?

CAN SOMEONE HELP


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

i felt thasammmee exact way.
i felt like tha duality in my mind was taken away and i couldnt firgure out right from wrong. good from bad.
and it freaked me tha fuckk out.
but i started thinking like i used to before this hit..identifying things i was around. and eventually i jus shot bak to normal


----------

